# Sykes - 10/28



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Jeff, Nathan & I headed out to Sykes last night around 8 or so. Stopped by Gulf Breeze to grab a 5 lb. bag of menhaden, thinking that we would have plenty of bait. We figured out later that our assumption was wrong. It was hard to keep a bait in the water long enough for a hungry red to find it because the trout & big pigfish were so relentless. Every few minutes we'd bring up baits picked to bits. However, a few bulls did manage to pick fights with us. Nathan brought up a 39.25'' bull & I got a 38'' one. I also hooked into a FAT cow nose, which will hopefully be enticing some hungry sharks at the beach tonight. Geoffrey & his friend got out there about a half hour or so before we left & were nice enough to supply us with a few menhaden so we could fish a bit longer since we burned through our whole five pound bag. We headed out around 1:00 cause we were exhausted & didn't wanna steal any more of Geoffrey's bait. We did have a few more hookups with big reds but they weren't cooperating well last night & I ended up having a couple breakoffs in the pilings. Jeff came up empty-handed, but he's gonna get his first one Wednesday night! 

*Tally for the night*: 
*Jeff*: 0
*Nathan*: 39.25'' bull
*Me*: 38'' bull & big cow nose

Tight lines guys.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Good job guys.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Kenton said:


> Good job guys.


Thanks man!


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Last two nights have re kindled my love for sykes! Thanks for the pics as normal Sawyer, turned out great! Especially love this one: http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/attachments/f36/162521d1383068810t-sykes-10-28-10-28-nathan-39-25-red-jpg


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

MoganMan said:


> Last two nights have re kindled my love for sykes! Thanks for the pics as normal Sawyer, turned out great! Especially love this one: http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/attachments/f36/162521d1383068810t-sykes-10-28-10-28-nathan-39-25-red-jpg


I know right?! Love that place man.. & it was cool to get recognized by Geoffrey last night. Can't believe he called us the legends of Sykes. Made me feel all warm & fuzzy inside.  Haha. Glad you liked the pictures. You got some work to do on taking good pictures but at least your 1,000x better than Matt.


----------



## aleandras (Oct 16, 2012)

Hello, I think i met yall at the bait shop about a week ago and yall told me to get some menhaden. That was some great advice. I caught some huge Reds that night...Yall have got me crunk now.. Im coming back down the weekend to catch some more..


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

aleandras said:


> Hello, I think i met yall at the bait shop about a week ago and yall told me to get some menhaden. That was some great advice. I caught some huge Reds that night...Yall have got me crunk now.. Im coming back down the weekend to catch some more..


I remember that! Glad it worked out man! Those bulls are fun!


----------



## kilroy1117 (Mar 11, 2013)

I was out at Sykes Sunday afternoon and was also happy to see that everyone was catching fish, no one was a stereotypical "pier rat", and guys were helping others net fish. I'll def be going back....and by the looks of these night time reds, it'll be after sundown. Great job guys.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

kilroy1117 said:


> I was out at Sykes Sunday afternoon and was also happy to see that everyone was catching fish, no one was a stereotypical "pier rat", and guys were helping others net fish. I'll def be going back....and by the looks of these night time reds, it'll be after sundown. Great job guys.


Thanks man. Yup, it's been a great spot to be lately! Hopefully we'll see ya out there one of these nights!


----------



## cliphord (Oct 28, 2011)

Hey guys! I am in the area and would love to come fish in the future. I have not fished a pier in a long time, what should I bring? Is there anywhere I can leave a pinfish trap or will it get ganked? Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

cliphord said:


> Hey guys! I am in the area and would love to come fish in the future. I have not fished a pier in a long time, what should I bring? Is there anywhere I can leave a pinfish trap or will it get ganked? Thanks in advance!!!


Hey man shoot me a PM & I'll tell you everything you need to know.


----------

